# Apple TV et Aperture



## PierreAdolph (17 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,


Lorsque je regarde mes photos de la bibliothèque Aperture sur l'apple TV2, il y a un projet qui ne s'affiche pas alors que tous les autres s'affichent normalement.
Quelqu'un a t'il déjà été confronté à ce problème? Y a t'il une explication?
Merci.


----------



## Shurikn (18 Mars 2011)

Hello,

As-tu des vidéos dans ce dossier?
Le dossier contient-il des accents ou des caractères spéciaux!?

++ §hu


----------



## PierreAdolph (18 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Non, ni vidéo, ni caractères spéciaux.


----------

